# the NOLA Krewe in the AKC Ring and Poodle Variety



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

So so beautiful. 

pr


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Congrats, you have two very wonderful reasons to have a big grin on your face!


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

And rightly so,you should be very proud. Congratulations!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Best be proud of the dogs, Tab.... 'cos the Saints ain't goin' anywhere.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Love those beautiful redheads!!!! You have much to be proud of!!!!!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Your dogs are SO lovely!


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

CB,

Normally, those are fightin' words, but :sob: 



:boo hoo:

:sniff:

no words.....

#WHODAT (most teams, apparently)

:amen:


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Wow! They must turn heads wherever they go--not just in the show ring! Outstanding!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

You ought to be proud! Shout it from the rooftops! Gorgeous kids!


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Congratulations!! Gorgeous redheads!


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Just fabulous!!


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Wow!!!!!!!


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

absolutely fabulous! Congratulations!!! 
And from one Saints fan to another - we'll get em next time! I love Drew, he is such a good man. We graduated from high school together.


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

Simply gorgeous! Lucille Ball was right. I just love your reds.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Your life's work is a lasting, hugely important legacy, NOLA. I am in awe of what you achieve.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Gorgeous poodles!!


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Thank you for your kind compliments!

I strongly feel that much work needs to be done still in our color, but with great mentors and the hard work of those who have already worked for years in our beloved breed, it is possible to make great improvements!

AND, I share this information for those who are still holding to the "color can only be produced by breeding the darkest red to the darkest red" theory to chew on a bit. Ponder, if you will.....

Lombardi - AKC Grand CH Le Glorious Lombardi du NOLA's Caniche Rouge is an apricot male out of a red to blue breeding.

Ana - is an apricot out of generations of apricot to apricot breeding.

Yet Rika and Rex are both beautiful orange red with black points (and some very nice carriage and structure as well).

Tell me again why color breeders shouldn't breed out to improve? :amen:

Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

So true. The cream of the crop in parti breeders are also breeding to good quality solids to keep good structure and conformation. I think this is so necessary! (Sugarfoot's grandsire is an AKC champion, and I think it shows.)

Lombardi's color (not to mention his structure, etc.) is simply to die for. Your whole program just has me in total awe!

--Q


----------

